# Boden(belag) für (Schwimm)Teich



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Unser Schwimmteich hat nun so klares Wasser, das das schon fast nicht mehr gut aussieht. Man kann von der angrezender Terasse aus den Boden des gesamten Teiches perfekt sehen. Und da sieht man vor allem schwarze Folie mit ein paar Falten. Ab und zu ein wenig Mulm und während der Bauphase eingetragener Kies. Das sieht nicht so doll aus.

Ich habe mal versucht, das zu fotografieren. Aber die Kamera bildet die Lichtreflexionen auf der Wasseroberfläche wesentlich stärker ab, als die Kombination Auge/Hirn  Habe dann nur mal die kleine Fläche fotografiert, auf der ich selbst "Schatten" geworfen habe (Hat nichtmal die Sonne geschienen) . In dem Bereich seht Ihr den Boden ca. 1,6 m Tiefe. An der Stelle liegt relativ viel Kies, weil wir am Terassenrand ziemlich "gewurschtelt" haben. 







Nun überlege ich eine Schicht Kieselsteine auf den Boden zu schmeißen? Hat sowas schon mal jemand im Nachhinein gemacht? Durch den Auftrieb im Wasser ist es ja kaum möglich vernünftig am Boden zu arbeiten, sprich die Steine zu verteilen. Da ich keine Taucherausrüstung habe, wollte ich mir aber auch nicht unbedingt Steine an die Arme binden. Und mit der Schubkarre in den Teich fahren geht auch nicht mehr. 

Was habt Ihr überhaupt auf dem Boden Eurer Schwimmteiche? Da Pflanzen wuchern zu lassen, geht in einem Schwimmteich ja nicht. Und mit der Zeit auf mehr Mulm zu hoffen, will mich auch nicht so recht befriedigen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Guido,

ich würde eher zu einer (dünnen !) Schicht Sand Körnung 3 bis 5 mm raten. Haben Bekannte von uns bei ihrem Schwimmteich praktiziert. Mit gutem Erfolg (mehr dazu, als dass die damit zufrieden sind, kann ich auch nicht sagen; vor allem stand noch keine Schlammabsaugungsaktion an).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Zum Thema kann ich leider gar nichts sagen - aber das Foto hat eindeutig künstlerischen Wert - sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

@twelve

kann man DARAUS eine künstlerische Zeichnung fertigen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Doggie - sie macht doch erotische Kunst - oder wolltest Du jetzt sagen, daß das auch noch erotisch ist? Wobei diese Schattenfotographie sicher auch mit erotischen Models sehr gut aussehen würde - Guido .... laß doch mal jemand anderes fotographieren   

Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema: Ich denke, entweder hat man einen blau angemalten Pool oder einen Schwimmteich und dort gehört vom Gefühl her doch einfach Sand rein - nicht nur optisch - sondern auch vom "Fußfeeling". Sand wird sicher auch nicht glitschig wie das Steine oder Platten werden würden ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

sie kann nicht nur EROTISCHE Kunst, hab' mich schon informiert, keine Sorge   
in der Galerie hat sie auch sehr schöne "andere" Gemälde... 
aber, lass halt mal Deine Phantasie spielen, wer sagt denn daß der Schatten was angehabt hat ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Aber bei Sand habe ich 2 Befürchtungen. Zum einen das beim Baden umheimlich viel aufgewirbelt wird, an den Rändern habe ich ja deshalb eine Kieselsteinschicht darüber. Und da hier 2 Bäume ziemlich dicht am Teich stehen, komme ich im Herbst trotz geplanten Netz wohl nicht ums Mulmabsaugen herum und dann dürfte der Sand auch raus sein.

Ich tendiere schon mehr zu Kieselsteinen, weiß aber vor allem nicht, wie ich die vernünftig am Boden verteilen soll?

Für die Kunstfetischisten die Aquarellversion:





Ich finde das Bild trotzdem ausgesprochen blöd. Mag mehr so das Schwarzweiße. Z.B. Bilder von Dieter Wehde: kein reißerisches Motiv, dafür Bilder zum dreimal Hingucken und zum Sattsehen:

http://www.wehde-photo.de/22.html?s=3&pic=5
http://www.wehde-photo.de/22.html?s=3&pic=21
http://www.wehde-photo.de/22.html?s=3&pic=23
http://www.wehde-photo.de/22.html?s=3&pic=27
http://www.wehde-photo.de/22.html?s=3&pic=32
http://www.wehde-photo.de/22.html?s=3&pic=39

Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Freude dran. Schade das ich nicht so toll fotografieren kann...


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Schwarzweiß Photos gelingen meist leichter wie farbige - nimm doch im nächsten Urlaub einen sw-Film mit und versuchs mal - laß die Bilder mindestens 10x15 entwickeln - wirst sehen - hast sicher auch ein paar gute Bilder mit dabei - wenn Du mit einem ähnlichen Auge zu sehen versuchst wie der Künstler!

Aber nochmal zum Teichgrund. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Kiesel mit der Zeit glitschig wird und wenn sich dann noch Schlamm absetzt nicht wirklich lecker aussieht - aber wird vermutlich nach Sand das günstigeste sein - hübsch aussehen würden sicher auch Natursteinplatten, aber dat is imens teuer - aber __ spinnen wir mal geldlos weiter - wie wäre es, wenn Du alles mit Ufermatte auslegst und die mit gezielt gesetzten Steinen befestigst? (Geht da eigentlich auch Kunst-Rasen - so Fußballplatz-Rasen??) Aber am schönsten und billigsten ist sicher die Sandvariante und mit dem Absaugen muß es Tricks geben, daß der Sand drin bleibt - zumindestens das meiste - sonst müßten ja alle, die Schlamm absaugen, immer wieder den Sand nachfüllen.

Wenn Du aber Kies reinmachen möchtest - dann kipp das ganze doch immer am Rand entlang rein und mach dann mit Deiner Familie einen längeren Spaziergang im Teich - immer vom Rand in die Mitte laufen und dabei mit den Füßen das ganze verteilen - dürfte im Wasser ja nicht so schwer sein - am besten ne ganze Horde Kinder einladen - die machen sowas gerne - oder wie tief ist der Teich - man wird ja noch stehen können - oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Guido, Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur empfehlen keinen Kies in dem Schwimmbereich einzubringen. Versuche lieber in regelmäßigen Abständen den Boden zureinigen. Da hängt es aber in erster linie von dem Boden ab wie die Folie verlegt wurde. Zur Zeit bin ich auch am experimentiern wenn der Boden nicht so eben ist und sehr viele Falten hat. Bei meinem Schwimmteich ist der Boden Topf eben da ist es relativ einfach ihn sauber zuhalten. Bei mir funktioniert sogar ein Schwimmbadreiniger. Zu dem Thema Belag kann ich nur sagen, da must auch ein gewisses maß an Toleranz aufbringen für die Natur und nicht alles wie in den hochglanzprospeckten abgebildet ein klinisch reiner Teich vor Augen halten. Ich hatte am Anfang auch das Problem aber nach sechs Jahren denkt man da anderst darüber bei mir sieht man in 1,5m auch eine Stecknadel am Teichbodenliegen und zwangsläufig auch abgesunkener Mulm oder sonstiges was reingefllen ist. Viel wichtiger wie saubere Folie ist deine Wasserqualität und so wie du schreibst ist es herrlich klar. Also Kopf hoch und freue dich lieber über dein klares Wasser und einen funktionierenden Schwimmteich.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

*Mulm am Boden*

Hallo Guido
der feine Mulm als Zersetzungsrückstand bildet sich ständig neu und kann zu einer zentimeterdicken Schicht anwachsen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass er sich mit Vorliebe an den Falten sammelt und diese noch betont. Sieht sch.. aus. Die beste Möglichkeit ist absaugen. Diesen Weg verbaust du dir, wenn du Sand oder Kies im Boden einbringst. Ausserdem wäre das nur eine vorübergehende Lösung. Wenn sich Fadenalgen bilden (bei mir erst im 2. Jahr) wachsen diese an den Steinen fest und sind nur schwer zu entfernen. Das Absaugen der Schwimmzone (17x5m) dauert bei mir ca 2 Stunden. Dann ist alles wieder wie am ersten Tag. Wie lange der Zustand anhält, hängt auch von der Sonneneinstrahlung ab. Zur Zeit sind es ca 2 Wochen bis man das Gefühl hat, wieder bei zu müssen. Ist wie Rasenmähen (wo wir doch gedacht haben, man hat diese Fron hinter sich).
Genau wie Günther bin auch ich noch am experimentieren. DEN Schwimmteichsauger gibt es noch nicht. Auch die Profis basteln noch rum. Auf Folie kann man gut die Verfahren aus dem Pool-Bereich übertragen. Mit Ausnahme des Reinigungsroboters, der einen vollkommen glatten Untergrund braucht (siehe Günther). 
Der Regenerationsbereich ist schwieriger.  Man saugt immer wieder Steine an, die den Saugstrom blockieren. Am schwierigsten ist das verschlammte Wasser soweit zu reinigen, dass es wieder zugeführt werden kann. Hier habe ich bisher nur Teilerfolge erzielt, es ist aber noch Verbesserungspotential vorhanden.
mfG
Ralf Glenk
www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

hallo guido,

wie gesagt über schwimmteich kann ich nicht mitreden - in meinem teich habe ich das bodensubstrat (kies 8/32) mit einem groben besen verteilt - diesen verwende ich auch zum nacharbeiten wenn meine größeren fische wieder ihre eigene ordnung hergestellt haben. auch ein rechen (so einer mit den gebogenen elastischen stahlblechen zum rasenschnitt sammeln - sorrie weiß nicht wie so ein teil heißt) eignet sich sehr gut - ebenfalls ist dieser rechen gut geignet fadenalgen rauszufischen wenn forhanden - dann aber mit der abwinkelung der zinken nach oben verwenden.

hoffe ihr habt kapiert was ich meine

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Also ich will gar keinen klinisch reinen Boden, auf dem ich dann überall die blanke Teichfolie sehe. Die finde ich nämlich auch nicht so natürlich/schön. Sand fände ich optisch am schönsten und natürlichsten, aber ich sehe auch die Probleme mit dem Aufwirbeln und Absaugen. Natursteinplatten - zumindest Polygonalplatten u.ä.) schließe ich aus. Die haben so scharfe Kanten, daß da eine hohe Verletzungsgefahr beim Baden besteht. Kieselsteine scheinen mir am praktikabelsten, auch wenn das dann auch nicht so 100% nach Natur aussieht. Mögliche Fadenalgen wie von Ralf beschrieben können natürlich ein Argument dagegen sein. Ich denke ich werde mal bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten - auch wenn mir das als ungeduldiger Mensch ganz schwer fällt - und dann mal gucken wie die Mulm- und Algensituation aussieht


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

also Sand ... Sand wirbelt doch nicht grossartig auf oder ?? Oder doch, vielleicht ein paar Zentimeter, er sinkt aber sofort wieder auf den Boden und trübt das Wasser nicht. Sand ist von daher unproblematisch (wobei ich wirklich zu grobkörnigem Sand raten würde). Was stört und trübe macht, ist der Mulm. Kies und Sand werden von einem ordentlichen Schlammsauger gleichermassen angesaugt, eine Illusion zu glauben, dass der Kies liegenbleiben würde. Wenn Du Dir ein leistungsfähiges Teil, z.B. von Sprick, leistest, kannst Du den dann gesammelten, gereinigten Sand nach der Putzaktion wieder einbringen. Bei Kies geht das kaum, selbst wenn man den alten Kies optisch noch akzeptieren würde. Auch unsere Bekannten, die sich im vergangenen Jahr ihren Schwimmteich gebaut haben, lassen ihre Folie steril und unbedeckt. Ich kann Dir da eigentlich nur beipflichten - ich finde, das sieht scheusslich aus.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Hiermit melde ich mich auch wieder von meiner Schöpferischen Pause zurück mit einer Frage zu dem Thema in eine andere Richtung. Vielleicht gibt es hier auch einige Biologen, die dazu was sagen können:

Sollte es nicht möglich sein, durch Mikrofauna und Mikroflora die Zersetzungsrückstände auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren und damit den Mulm am Boden überhaupt zu eliminieren? 
Ich meine es ist doch alles schliesslich organisches Material, das doch von irgendwelchen Bakterien noch in Sauerstoff, Energie, oder von mir aus auch Nitrat umgewandelt werden könnte.

Grüsse,

Franz

>NIX GENAUES WEISS MAN NICHT<


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen Franz,

willste nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen ? Wäre besser denke ich ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte diesen Thread wieder zum Leben erwecken. Mein Teich ist soeben im Entstehen (möglichst natürlich gehaltener Teich mit Filtergraben (nach naturagart), mit Bademöglichkeit. Den Flachbereich (10 bis 50 cm), den ich ziemlich grosszügig angelegt habe, möchte ich mit Sand bzw Kies (Körnung 2-4 mm) bedecken. Dieser stammt aus einem Steinbruch, d.h. er hat ohnehin schlechte "Rolleigenschaften". Das Gefälle ist zwar sehr gering, trotzdem rechne ich mit einem durch das Betreten verursachte Abrutschen des Substrates. Wie beuge ich da vor? Eine Lage Vlies auf die Folie und dann in eine ganz dünne Mörtelschicht den Kies einbringen erscheint mir doch ziemlich unnatürlich. Möglicherweise ist aber die "Betonierung" gar nicht als solche erkennbar ? Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen?
Schöne Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Berndt währe es nicht besser ein neues Thema an zufangen?
Ich habe mein Pflanzenbereich mit großen Wasserbausteinen abgegrenzt. Dahinter ein Flies gelegt,das der Sand ncht zwischen den groß Steinen durchgechwemmet werden kann. Das sieht zumindest natürlicher aus 
Gruß Günter


----------

